# Jewelry Storage



## keaLoha (Apr 25, 2005)

How do you store your jewelry? I currently have a cool jewelry box, but want something new b/c I want to be able to see my stuff. I've been looking for something like this







b/c it'll hold all my necklaces &amp; bracelets nicely. I have an earring stand which I love b/c it displays everything w/out my losing one side or a backing.

Anyone know where I could find something like the above or have any other suggestions? TIA!


----------



## Liz (Apr 25, 2005)

http://www.vuitton.com/MEDIA/product...1020_large.jpg

hehe


----------



## envymi (Apr 25, 2005)

You might want to check out bead stores or places that sell stuff for jewelry making. I know my mom makes designer jewelry and she's got tons of stuff like the ones in your pic. I don't know the names of the websites, but I'll email her and let you know when she gets back to me.Lizzy...I think I have the LV case somewhere in storage! I can't believe I forgot about it, at least I think I still have it



I wonder if there's anything still in it??? Guess I'll have to find it now.


----------



## Liz (Apr 25, 2005)

what?! you have the LV trunk?! :icon_love lucky biatch. lol


----------



## keaLoha (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks envy! There's a bead store near my home, so I'll check them out. Other than that, our craft supply stores aren't stocked very well. PLMK if you can get some info from your mom.


----------



## Maja (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm just bumping this, because I was wondering about your jewelry storage and I wanted to share mine.

Here's how I store my earrings:









Bracelets, necklaces, etc,...:


----------



## karrieann (Jun 13, 2006)

I have one like this. I got it through QVC. It is anti tarnish too.


----------



## junell (Jun 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *karrieann* I have one like this. I got it through QVC. It is anti tarnish too. Oooohhhh, I've seen this on QVC and I want to get one of these!!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jun 22, 2006)

Those are so cool, I just have my earrings linked together and thrown into a little gift boxes, bangles tied together with a ribbon and in another a box...I must invets in proper storage.


----------



## kellianne76 (Jun 22, 2006)

I keep my jewelry in a jewelry box and if I take a few pieces with me, I use a jewelry pouch that has separate pockets.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jun 27, 2006)

i have a cheapo jewelery box...i think i got it from walmart. anyway, i need some new storage too, because this is definitely not big enough!


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jun 28, 2006)

I use an earring tree I got at Icing.


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Jul 4, 2006)

I've got mine at Daffy's


----------



## Leony (Aug 24, 2006)

I am not really a jewelry person but I store mine inside this jewerly box it also has the music stuff lol.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 24, 2006)

I've been wanting a really nice jewelry armoire for a while now! I've actually pared down my jewelry, especially since I only wear one necklace, my diamond studs and my wedding/engagement ring. LOL!


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *karrieann* I have one like this. I got it through QVC. It is anti tarnish too. I like this! How much did it cost?


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am not really a jewelry person but I store mine inside this jewerly box it also has the music stuff lol. I have this


----------



## cutey (Oct 26, 2006)

niiiiiiice


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 27, 2006)

i just bought a pink mesh basket at the container store because i don't have a lot of room right now...


----------



## wendy03211 (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a mirror and in the back of it is a jewelry case...this way no one will know its there


----------



## magosienne (Jan 29, 2007)

i use different little boxes, but i think i'll buy some of those craft storage things.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 2, 2007)

I have three of the anti-tarnish jewelry boxes from Lori Grenier on QVC. The really work --some of my jewelry is junk--but I love it. Nothing tarnishes. Go that way. Lori even has an anti-tarnish armoire!!!


----------

